# New tank advice



## Thacker (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi everyone, im thinking of starting a new piranha (Elongatus, i havent decided completely on the fish yet but i have been wanting this species for awhile now) aquarium soon and i was just wondering if you guys had any tips for me? Its probably going to be anywhere from 120-200 gallons with a few plants. I havent decided if im going to use live or artificial plants yet. Im doing research now on everything but i figured itd be wise to ask for advice too.. Ive been trying to find out what all the plants are that the person used in the pic below but im not having alot of luck lol. Also, what do you guys think would be the best filtration system and lighting for this type of setup? I am new to the larger scale aquariums but ive had smaller (30 gallons or less) for awhile now. 

In the end id like for it to look something similar to this with more driftwood or rocks on each side of the opening:

a









Thanks for any advice in advance!


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 25, 2011)

Serrasalmus elongatus (Elongatus Piranha or Pike Piranha) do appreciate a well planted aquarium and needs really good filtration. If you are not wanting to get too much into plants, try a low-light set-up with your stock lighting. What are the dimesions of the tank? If we had these, we would be able to determine the kind of lighting you need/want. 

Try a canister for your filteration and/or Sump.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

To grow at least a few of those, you'l need excellent light and for a 200g, could cost you quite a bit. That type of fish produce a whole lot of waste, so I'd recommend a wet/dry filter for a 200g.


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

As much as I enjoy this forum, and I know there is alot of knowledge here, I would recommend another great forum.... "the planted tank" @ The Planted Tank - Articles, Forums, Pictures, Links
They know their plants and are awesome, plus have an excellent swap and sell forum to provide you with great and inexpensive plants.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I second planted tank forum.Also,like mentioned above,a canister or a wet dry will do well.If money is not an object,Eheim makes a great filter,its a wet dry canister filter.Its part of the pro line.I know nothing for lights,still looking for one myself,but you can go craigslist if used is ok.


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 25, 2011)

PT.net is my original forum, but just a warning: you shouldn't post other competing forums on here, they will be deleted (By Mods).


----------



## DocPoppi (Mar 4, 2011)

Well mod's, I would hope appreciate that some other forums (PT in particular). Is a specialized forum, and not a threat... That has many crossmembers and helpful advise.


----------

